# whither my X bell?



## jbhappy (Apr 29, 2009)

I recently muddled through my own personal xorg 7.3 -> 7.4 headache and came out the other side with a working setup. But I don't have an X bell any more, which seriously sucks. I run 'xset b 70 1500 30' from my .xsession. I've tried varying all values and also tried starting with no xset commands of any sort. Any ideas?

thanks,
Jeff


----------



## jbhappy (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry, quick followup: 7.2-PRERELEASE (RELENG_7) 2009-04-23, amd64. In case any of that matters.


----------

